#ubuntu-ro 2010-12-06
<riddickbm> am întrebat în stânga și în dreapta...nimeni nu știe ce e "zeitgeist" ăla din Ubuntu
<riddickbm> nici voi?
<V3n3RiX> Zeitgeist is a service which logs the user's activities and events (files opened , websites visited, conversations hold with other people, et
<V3n3RiX> :)
<riddickbm> mulțam'
<V3n3RiX> npc
<kkady32> fantoma timpului
<kkady32> ;)
<alinrus> foloseste careva ceva tool de cli pentru pastebin?
<V3n3RiX> foloseam eu inainte pastebinit
<V3n3RiX> acum numai
<alinrus> super vad ca nu foloseste numai pastebin.com
<alinrus> foloseam fpaste, da vad ca pe ubuntu nu este
<alinrus> ceva cu support pentru codepad ar fi fost tare
<V3n3RiX> pai stiu ca poti sa ii spui unde sa pasteze
#ubuntu-ro 2010-12-07
<kkady32> http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2010/12/linux-kernel-compilation-made-easy-for.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FfrEh+%28Linux+Poison%29
<pirearadu> buna dimineaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaata
<ag24sas> si tie ;)
<nkn> alexandru.cucu peaici?
<Cracknel> nkn: da
<nkn> am facut pozele pentru http://incearca.ubuntu.ro/dual-boot      http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14303183/10.10_Dualboot.tar.gz    sper ca sunt facute bine :P
<nkn> am incercat sa le fac cat mai apropiat de cele de pe pagina respectiva
<Cracknel> multumim :)
<Cracknel> hmmm... n-am cont pe incearca...
<Cracknel> stas: te ocupi tu de incearca.ubuntu.ro? (vezi 3 randuri mai sus despre ce e vorba)
<nkn> oh
<stas> Cracknel: nu se ocupa nimeni, ideea era sa-l trecem pe wp cu totul
<stas> si lucrul pe wp merge incet
<stas> nkn: poti trimite pozele la stas@nerd.ro te rog?
<nkn> da, dupa ce termin si cu instalare, ci cd demo si virtualbox :P ar trebuii sa termin pana diseara , e tarziu atunci?
<stas> nkn: take your time, nu-i graba
<stas> am zis doar, merge incet
<nkn> ok
<Cracknel> foarte incet...
<Cracknel> cateva pagini aruncate de mine in vara...
<Cracknel> chiar, cred ca pun anunt pe forum...
<nkn> stie cineva vro metoda de a face awn sa fie mereu ascuns, si pe desktop?
<pirearadu> wa baieti ce faceti ma?
#ubuntu-ro 2010-12-08
<vadallat> buna seara
<kkady32> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODg4Ng
<alinrus1> stas_: http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1944515
<stas_> alinrus1: so true :)
<stas_> ba, mi-o sosit motanii
<alinrus1> :))
<stas_> zburda prin toata casa
<alinrus1> mi-as fi luat si eu unu da mi frica sa nu-mi futa cartile
<stas_> se can usureaza astia peste tot
<stas_> numai te trezesti ca-i pisat knuth :))
<alinrus1> stiu cum ii cu pisici
<stas_> acu umbla pe taste :)
<alinrus1> is la mine in fata blocului vreo 10 pisici
<alinrus1> poti sa vi sa-ti iei de aici
<alinrus1> :))
<stas_> si eu am, lasa
<stas_> :)
<stas_> alinrus1: ce scriu cu gcc dupa se compileaza pe win cu mingw?
<alinrus1> teoretic :)
<alinrus1> este si pe linux mingw testeaza
<stas_> am ceva kkt de proiect
<alinrus1> eu asa am facut
<stas_> sper sa mearga
<alinrus1> am trimis un proiect la un coleg sa-l compileze pe windows sa vad daca merge
<alinrus1> iti dai seama ca nu stia cum
<stas_> aia era intrebarea ce voiam sa o pun, daca o stiut cum :))
 * stas_ rup patu motanii
<alinrus1> :))
<gsl-visitor0> salut
<gsl-visitor0> sunt Horea
#ubuntu-ro 2010-12-09
<ag24sas> salut baieti; what i missed?
<alinrus> ba stas 
<alinrus> vezi ca nu am luat bilete
<stas> alinrus: bun
<alinrus> erau vreo 10 locuri ramase
<alinrus> in pula calului in fundu salii
<stas> alinrus: iti dau banii cand merem
<stas> mersi :)
<alinrus> NU am luat
<stas> ah
<stas> oki
<ag24sas> baieti, e cazut forumul?
<pirearadu> apalaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<pirearadu> care vrea un vin?
<pirearadu> o feteasca neagra
<pirearadu> ?
<Habibi> buna ziua am si eu o problema
<Habibi> ma ajuta si pe mine cineva am ubuntu 10.10 si nu stiu ce sa fac ca sa numai intre in standby precizez ca nu am interfata grafica la el 
<Habibi> ma ajuta si pe mine cineva?
<pirearadu> Habibi ai versiunea de server?
<Habibi> nu am versiunea de server adik ubuntu-server am ubuntu desktop 10.10
<Habibi> si am dezinstalat interfata grafica
<pirearadu> a
<Habibi> si am ramas doar cu linia doar sau cum ii zice
<Habibi> si nu stiu ce sa ii fac ca daca intra mai mult timp in standby numai pot sa ii fac nimic sa isi revina sa afiseze pe ecran nimic
<Habibi> ramane doar fundalul negru
<Habibi> si ssh pot intra pe el
<Habibi> dupa o alta statie
<Habibi> ma poti ajuta?
<Habibi> sau ai idee de ce face asa?
<Habibi> faza asta?
<pirearadu> Habibi bine ma poftim si eu am o problema asemanatoare dar cu interfata grafica. chiar daca ii dau sa porneasca displayul lipatopuli ramane negru(adica neaprins
<Habibi> am inteles
<Habibi> nu ma poti ajuta
<pirearadu> Habibi e un bug
<Habibi> la ce e bug asta?
<pirearadu> daia nu ti se vede nimic pe ecran
<pirearadu> si...
<Habibi> ca nu inteleg
<pirearadu> nu stiu da dau remove la stand by fara interfata grafica
<Habibi> nu inteleg
<pirearadu> bug = greseala de impachetare, compilare, eroare in cod, etc
<pirearadu> intelegi
<Habibi> da stiu dar la ce
<pirearadu> la kernel
<pirearadu> sau dracu sitie
<Habibi> aha
<pirearadu> cred ca cel mai bine ar fi
<pirearadu> sa pui interfata grafica
<pirearadu> remove stand by
<pirearadu> si rupaia
<pirearadu> dupaia
<pirearadu> remove interfata grafica
<Habibi> pai eu nu am nevoie de interfata grafica
<Habibi> deoarece este un server de hosting
<pirearadu> pai o pusi si o dai jos
<pirearadu> si daca e un server de ce ai instalat ubuntu desktop
<pirearadu> ?
<pirearadu> a
<pirearadu> ?
<Habibi> fiindca am comandat 2 cd-uri de ubuntu desktop si de edubuntu
<Habibi> si aceasta este primul SO de linux care l-am folosit in viata mea
<Habibi> nu am mai folosit nici alta versiune de linux
<Habibi> si am fost obligat sa imi fac masina de linux ptr domeniile care le am 
<Habibi> ca le aveam in alta parte hostate dar nu mi-a mai convenit si le-am luat la mine
<Habibi> acuma intelegi de ce?
<pirearadu> nu inteleg
<ag24sas> nici eu
<pirearadu> pentreu ca ubuntu il descarci gratuit dupa net
<kkady32> Habibi,nu vrei sa intre in standby?
<Habibi> il descarci iso
<Habibi> da
<Habibi> exact
<pirearadu> desci asta inseamna ca si versiunea de server o descarci dupa net
<pirearadu> si il arzi in mama lui pe cd
<Habibi> numai vreau sa intre in stanby
<pirearadu> tu nu stii sa faci asta?
<pirearadu> kkady32 problema e ca nu are interfata grafica
<kkady32> vezi prin /sys/power/state
<pirearadu> si eu sunt prea beat acum sa ii gasesc pe net rezolvarea
<pirearadu> :)
<Habibi> pai si ce fac aici
<kkady32> acuma ma uit si eu
<Habibi> k
<kkady32> ai rabdare
<Habibi> k
<Habibi> imi zice ca not a directory
<Habibi> bash
<pirearadu> pai bine ma poftim
<pirearadu> tu vrei sa deschizi un fisier text cu nautilus
<pirearadu> state e fisier text
<pirearadu> sau cu dolphin
<pirearadu> :|
<Habibi> hoo ma ca am crezut ca e folder cum la pus kkady32
<pirearadu> pai bine ma poftim
<Habibi> in state am doar 1 linie
<pirearadu> si daca erau multe fisiere
<Habibi> cu 
<ag24sas> :))
<pirearadu> tu de une dracu stiai care e fisieru
<pirearadu> :P
<Habibi> standby disk
<pirearadu> tipu tia dat direct fisierul
<pirearadu> asa am si eu
<pirearadu> :)
<pirearadu> si la mine nu intra ins tand bi
<pirearadu> :P
<pirearadu> iaa
<pirearadu> stai
<pirearadu> stai 
<pirearadu> ca nu mai tin minte ce era
<pirearadu> Habibi ce scrie la tine in fisierul ala?
<Habibi> in state?
<Habibi> standby disk
<pirearadu> asa
<pirearadu> da 
<pirearadu> deci bine ma poftim
<kkady32> am gasit comanda care da suspend
<kkady32> sa vedem ce zice
<Habibi> k
<pirearadu> scimba standby disk cu mem disk
<pirearadu> schimba*
<pirearadu> sa vedem
<pirearadu> :)
<kkady32> %sudo pm-suspend
<pirearadu> bine ma poftim
<pirearadu> nu iti trebuie comanda aia
<pirearadu> ca nu vre sa ii dai suspend singur
<Habibi> eu numai inteleg nimica
<pirearadu> Habibi schimba standby disk cu mem disk
<pirearadu> din fisierul state
<pirearadu> schimba linia aia
<pirearadu> sa vedem
<pirearadu> :)P
<Habibi> stai asa ca acuma sa blocat numai pot sa fac nimic pe el trebuie sa intru ssh
<pirearadu> poate merge
<kkady32> foloseste fisierul de config: /etc/pm/config.d
<pirearadu> ok
<pirearadu> bine ma poftim
<pirearadu> kkady32 stai ca poate merge asa
<kkady32> pai dupa mine trebuie suspendat comanda asta,undeva trebuie sa fie ceva configurat ca la un anumit interval sa de-a o comanda
<kkady32> gen dbus-send
<pirearadu> kkady32 eu am arch
<pirearadu> scuze
<pirearadu> :)
<kkady32> si aia ar trebui "disable"
<pirearadu> acum am realizat ca sunt pe arch
<pirearadu> :)
<pirearadu> bine ma poftim
<pirearadu> vorbeste vinu
<kkady32> no,ideea e ca trebuie sa fie la fel dar poate are alta denumire
<pirearadu> la mine in config.d nu e nimic
<pirearadu> :P
<kkady32> pai poate trebuie creat
<Habibi> la mine ste 00sleep_module
<pirearadu> sau poate trebuie ster
<pirearadu> bine ma poftim nici pe partitia cu ubuntu nue nimic
<ag24sas> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=798772
<Habibi> si app nu pot sa schimb chestia aia cu  standby disk cu mem disk
<ag24sas> tre sa fii su
<pirearadu> Habibi dai asa 
<Habibi> imi da error writing state invalid argument
<pirearadu> wtf
<pirearadu> ag24sas hdd explicai tu
<Habibi> ce wtf ma?
<pirearadu> pai pentru ca nu imi dau seama acum prietene
<pirearadu> trage tu alcoolul cu seringa din mine si iti zic
<ag24sas> bine ma poftim, e vinu de vina
<ag24sas> :))
<pirearadu> ag24sas bine ma poftim daca tu nu ai venit sa bei cu mine explicai tu
<pirearadu> ba
<pirearadu> ma mancat in cur sa beau bere dupa
<ag24sas> lol
<pirearadu> pana la 7 tre sa ma trezesc ca ma fute mama in cur
<pirearadu> daca ma vede beat
<pirearadu> :)
<ag24sas> :))
<pirearadu> dorm pe presu de la usa
<pirearadu> bine ma poftim
<pirearadu> da acu io dau la una si imi trece
<pirearadu> bine am poftim
<pirearadu> acu tre sa se scole
<ag24sas> Habibi, nu poti sa pui interfata garfica si dupa aia sa o dai jos ?
<kkady32> Habibi, /etc/default/acpi-support
<kkady32> Habibi, cauti ACPI_SLEEP
<kkady32> Habibi, dai false si pe suspend si pe hibernate
<ag24sas> nu mai e nene, e away
<ag24sas> dar nu trebuie "true"?
<kkady32> pai el vrea sa nu ii intre in suspend
<ag24sas> pai aici zice asa: # Comment the next line to disable ACPI suspend to RAM
<ag24sas> #ACPI_SLEEP=true
<kkady32> no,sau comment atunci
<ag24sas> ok
<ag24sas> kkady32, u're right
<ag24sas> You may have to edit /etc/default/acpi-support, editing the following lines (as root, using gksu gedit /etc/default/acpi-support or kdesu kate /etc/default/acpi-support):
<ag24sas> Code:
<ag24sas> ACPI_SLEEP=false
<ag24sas> and
<ag24sas> Code:
<ag24sas> ACPI_HIBERNATE=false
<ag24sas> After a reboot, these should completely disable hibernation and suspend. Alternatively, they could be simply commented out with a pound sign (#).
<kkady32> ok ramane de vazut daca si-a rezolvat problema
<ag24sas> dar tot n-am inteles de ce nu a pus server?
<kkady32> ;)
<ag24sas> si baietii aia am vazut ca mai zic ca trebuie verificat si bios-ul
<kkady32> sa verifici daca are acpi sau?
<ag24sas> sa-i dea disable la hibernate si sleep
<kkady32> da,ar fi indicat
<ag24sas> yap
<kkady32> pirearadu:si cum iti place arch?
<ag24sas> :)) e mort omu, a iesit: * pirearadu has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<kkady32> aa,eu am dat disable la astea
<kkady32> de aia nu mai vad
<ag24sas> k
<kkady32> :))
<ag24sas> Kernel Options
<ag24sas> Note: These options are used by the kernel, and will apply to any installation at any time. The file "Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt" in the relevant linux-source package provides more information. 
<ag24sas> acpi=off OR noacpi
<ag24sas> 	
<ag24sas> This parameter disables the whole ACPI system. This may prove very useful, for example, if your computer does not support ACPI or if you think the ACPI implementation might cause some problems (for instance random reboots or system lockups). 
<laserbeam> salut lume
<laserbeam> știți careva vre-un editor de python drăguț? care să și „compileze”
<laserbeam> IDLE bușește INCREDIBIl p'aci...
<alinrus> pai si geany si gedit pot fi configurate sa faca asta
<laserbeam> mda... da mi lene să configurez la ora asta
<alinrus> este ceva aparut pe ubuntu
<alinrus> pentru python dev
<alinrus> am vazut ca tot imi dadea share stas in reader
<alinrus> nu stiu cum ii zice
<alinrus> eu idle folosesc
<alinrus> pentru python3
<alinrus> sau poti folosi emacs
<laserbeam> mnoh... am găsit unu mic și fain... deditor (nu e în repos...)
<alinrus> laserbeam: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/deditor-is-a-dedicated-python-text-editor-for-ubuntu/
<laserbeam> păi dacă vroiam să scriu ceva măreț, făceam configuri și rezolvam cu ceva IDE serios... da îmi trebuia pt script-uri mici....
<alinrus> vim
<alinrus> orice editor
<laserbeam> da... știu... da vroiam și să compilez din el, și n-aveam chef de configuri acuma
<laserbeam> mă rog... dacă poți să zici „compilez” la python
<laserbeam> da... deditor pare să fie superb... mersi
<stas> ma alinrus ar ma fi un subiect pentru techtalk-uri de prin gradina ta
<stas> cross compiling :)
<alinrus> zici tu ceva
<stas> acu m-am ciocnit
<stas> macar win si linux
<stas> restu unix-urilor daca chiar se cere
<laserbeam> chiar stas, sâmbătă tot de la 12?
<stas> laserbeam: yep
<laserbeam> sâmbătă python?
<alinrus> yep
<alinrus> django
<laserbeam> superb... n-am idee ce-i django (mă rog... am mai auzit termenu) : D deci e bine
<alinrus> !google django laserbeam
<Libertiny> alinrus: Tesla Cannon by ~django-red on deviantART: <http://django-red.deviantart.com/art/Tesla-Cannon-120754570>; Travelswithspider: <http://wn.com/travelswithspider>; A Million Chimpanzees: February 2009: <http://millionchimpanzees.blogspot.com/2009_02_01_archive.html>; Senior Projects: <http://www.stanford.edu/class/cs194/faire/projects.html>; sunosis on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, (1 more message)
<alinrus> ba stas asta-i cel mai prost bot
<alinrus> :))
<laserbeam> hihi... las... e mai fun să fie surpriză la talk
<stas> tesla ftw :P
<laserbeam> : ))
<stas> !g django > laserbeam 
<Libertiny> laserbeam: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=django
<stas> :)))
<stas> !g django + fsega > laserbeam 
<Libertiny> fsega > laserbeam: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=django
<laserbeam> dic = )) cu animație
<stas> !g django+fsega > laserbeam 
<Libertiny> laserbeam: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=django+fsega
<stas> asa
<stas> !google django+fsega
<Libertiny> stas: Boktai 2: Solar Boy Django Cheats and Cheat Codes, Gameboy Advance: <http://www.supercheats.com/gameboyadvance/boktai2solarboydjango.htm>; Play Boktai 2 - Solar Boy Django rom Game Online Game Boy Advance ...: <http://www.vizzed.com/vizzedboard/retro/game.php?id=9538>; Is there any Django-esque PHP framework I can use? - Stack Overflow: <http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2277940/is-there- (2 more messages)
<alinrus> :))
<laserbeam> : )))
<stas> e prost in rest 
<alinrus> numa rahat
<stas> nush ce plm mai are
<alinrus> cum dracu face interogarile
<alinrus> ?
<alinrus> pe google?
<laserbeam> de fapt caută ognajd...
<laserbeam> sau îți dă worst 5 results... cine știe...
<laserbeam> tot sala 310?
<alinrus> da e big endian
<alinrus> :))
<alinrus> stas foloseste htons and co:))
<alinrus> da tot sala 310
<stas> ma alinrus care-s sansele ca un program scris cu -lpthread -lrt sa fie cross-compilat pe linux?
<stas> pentru win32
 * stas de aia sunt developer web :)
<alinrus> nu stiu ma cat poate mingw si daca are glibc
<alinrus> stiu ca aveau astia de la microsoft ceva unix package
<alinrus> n-am programat niciodata pe windows
<alinrus> but Microsoft Windows implementations also exist. For example, the pthreads-w32 is available and supports a subset of the Pthread API for the Windows 32-bit platform.[1]
<stas> plm are windows-ul un api pentru thread-uri
<alinrus> pai stiu ca are el un api
<stas> prost ;)
<alinrus> da nu stiam daca are sau nu support pentru posix threads
<alinrus> aparent exista ceva
<alinrus> da suporta numa un subset
<stas> pai am gasit si eu
<stas> oricum imi trebuie basic handling
<alinrus> http://sourceware.org/pthreads-win32/
<alinrus> plm 2006
<alinrus> ceva-i putred
<alinrus> However, there is a third party library on sourceware.org named pthreads-win32. Sourceware.org provides its own lists and MinGW does not support it but you are free to use it with MinGW at your own risk.
<alinrus> uite de asta ziceam http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb463209.aspx
<alinrus> o singura data l-am folosit
<alinrus> de muuuuuuuuuuuult
<stas> da imi tre tat visual-cacat de la ei
<stas> asai
<alinrus> da cum de nu poti duce posix?
<stas> cere musai pe windows
<alinrus> apoi n-ai ce face atunci
<stas> si decat sa portez pe thread-urile lor cu tat visual-cacat, am zis sa incerc in mingw
<alinrus> tre sa instalezi windos
<alinrus> si winapi + msdn
<stas> fsck
<stas> labul asta nu o sa fie predat 
<stas> :)
<alinrus> https://blogs.apache.org/foundation/entry/the_asf_resigns_from_the
<alinrus> java se duce pe pula
<alinrus> de mult trebuia sa dispara
<stas> surprisingly, pe opensolaris ce trebuia sa portez o mers din prima
<alinrus> pai e posix ma
<stas> oricum e parfum :)
<alinrus> pai deh, tocmai de aia o aparut posix
<alinrus> ca sa fie usor sa scri aplicatii pe ceva si sa le ruleze toata lumea
<alinrus> :)
<alinrus> citeste advanced programming in the unix environment 
<stas> si ma fac ca tine :)
<alinrus> da ce nu-i in regula cu mine?
<alinrus> :))
<stas> no web :)
<alinrus> nu poti sa faci de toate
<stas> de aia nu o sa citesc cartea aia :)
<alinrus> desi la noi in tara toti se pricep la toate :))
<stas> sa-mi iau examu ca in rest m-am scos
<stas> asai ma, si tot nu suntem in fruntea altora
<alinrus> ii plin de patriotarzi
<stas> alinrus: nu tii foame
<alinrus> as manca ceva
<stas> da eu-s in oras
<stas> :)
<alinrus> unde esti?
<stas> alinrus: la enigma
<alinrus> o singura data am fost acolo
<stas> e ok la partea de fum, si stau deschis o gramada
<stas> oricum, m-am cam mutat in ceainaria aia din parc
<stas> e mai aproape de casa si liniste
<alinrus> da ce ar fi sa te muti in casa
<alinrus> :))
<stas> dorm daca stau acasa
<stas> ieri motanii aia o facut ce-o vrut de capu lor :)
<stas> alinrus: deci nu ai drum prin oras? ca imi iau si eu un sandwich si m-am scos
<alinrus> nu am
<alinrus> nu vin pana acolo pentru un sandwich
<alinrus> http://www.evz.ro/detalii/stiri/targu-mures-ar-putea-deveni-centru-de-cercetare-pentru-ibm-915227.html
<stas> alinrus: mai bine merg direct in medias :)
<alinrus> ceva call center ca la ms
<alinrus> fix curu
<stas> tu credeai ca o sa faca thinkpad-uri? :)
<alinrus> pai cercetare zice
<alinrus> cercetare nu e ambalat thinkpad-uri
<stas> purced si eu spre casa
<pirearadu> ce faceti ma baieti?
<alinrus> stas: http://www.technocut.co.uk/problem-solving-flowsheet.gif
<stas> alinrus: the dead circle http://i.imgur.com/c0iRf.png :))
<stas> ma motanii mi-o pisat baia :)
<stas> parca o devenit mai lenesi de cand erau mici, acu isi dau drumu unde apuca :P
<alinrus> :))
<alinrus> de aia nu-i de tinut animale la bloc
<stas> true
<Habibi> lol
<Habibi> =))
<stas> maine tre sa fac curat
<Habibi> am si eu o problema ppl la ubuntu 10.10
<Habibi> am un server cu ubuntu 10.10 am facut upgrade din 10.4 in 10.10 si imi incarca sistemul dupa un timp de intra in standby si nu isi mai revine ma poate ajuta si pe mine careva?
<stas> Habibi: pune alt kernel :)
<Habibi> pai cum
<Habibi> dar imi pierd datele dupa el daca pun alt kernel?
<stas> bug #625364
<Libertiny> Launchpad bug 625364 in pm-utils "lenovo/thinkpad T400[s]/T500/W500/X60/T6x suspend fails" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625364
<stas> Habibi: vezi
<Habibi> pai nu am mai pus niciodata alt kernel
<Habibi> si nu stiu cum se procedeaza
<Habibi> eu pe el intru doar cu ssh pe masina
<Habibi> ca monitorul este negru
<Habibi> ma ajuti si pe mine te rog frumos
<Habibi> stas
<stas> Habibi: ce server e ala?
<stas> ceva serios?
<Habibi> adik
<Habibi> un calc nomrla
<Habibi> normal
<Habibi> dar am pe el hostate 2 domenii
<stas> cat de crucial e server-ul ala
<stas> si nu inteleg de ce l-ai pune in suspend
<stas> pardon standby
<Habibi> pai nu i-am mai pus demult monitor la el pana acuma umblam doar cu ssh
<Habibi> si m-am saturat sa tot deschid atatea sesiuni de putty pe el
<Habibi> ce trebuie sa fac sa imi mearga?
<Habibi> stas
<stas> Habibi: eu nu inteleg ce nu-ti merge, noi vorbim de monitor sau sistem
<Habibi> faza este ca , cand ii dau drumul la server imi afiseaza sistemul ajunge pana la logare dupa un timp de ori se blocheaza de tot ori intra in standby
<Habibi> si daca sta mult asa nu isi mai revine
<Habibi> ma ajuti?
<Guest86406> Habibi: http://wiki.lug.ro/Cum_se_pun_%C3%AEntreb%C4%83ri_%C3%AEn_mod_inteligent#.C3.8Enainte_de_a_.C3.AEntreba
<Habibi> tu cine mai esti ma?
<Guest86406> Dumnezeu.
<stas> Habibi: si nu poti intra pe ssh pe el
<stas> alinrus: http://www.exim.org/lurker/message/20101207.215955.bb32d4f2.en.html 
<Habibi> ba da pot intra pe ssh pe el
<stas> Habibi: atunci scoate monitoru, una ii serveru, si alta e monitoru
#ubuntu-ro 2010-12-10
<stas> alinrus: is geniali astia ma 
<stas> http://cdn.someecards.com/someecards/usercards/4ab3cfe96c7ff83161fd27b9e8f511f3.png
<alinrus> stas: is multe de alea funny pe acolo :))
<ag24sas> salut
<kkady32> salut
 * Chriisti Hello ppl
<Andre_Gondim> hi, does anyone know about ubuntu theme for wordpress?
<alinrus> Andre_Gondim: stas
<stas> Andre_Gondim: howdy? how can I help you
<Andre_Gondim> stas, I tryed to use it, but after installed I only saw this message
<Andre_Gondim> The parent theme is missing. Please install the "thematic" parent theme.
<stas> Andre_Gondim: so install thematic theme
<stas> the theme is a child theme, this was done to reduce any security issues which a brand new theme can bring
<stas> also is less code and easier to maintain
<Andre_Gondim> stas, so, where may I find this thematic theme?
<stas> Andre_Gondim: did you try searching for it inside wp-admin?
<Andre_Gondim> not yet, just a momento
<Andre_Gondim> not yet, just a moment
<Ficatus> hello
#ubuntu-ro 2010-12-11
<stas> http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/12/london_tuition_fee_protest.html
<alinrus1> ping stas
<stas> alinrus1: pong
<alinrus1> la cat merem?
<stas> ne pornim la 11 fara un 10?
<alinrus1> ok
<alinrus1> data trecuta la cat ne-am pornit?
<alinrus1> nu mai ti minte?
<alinrus1> stas: http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/2010-12-11/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+DilbertDailyStrip+%28Dilbert+Daily+Strip%29
<alinrus1> !slap stas
<adrianrally> Ma poate ajuta cineva cu o problema legata de ubuntu server ?
<Baules> salutare
<Baules> Am o problema si nu stiu cum sa o rezolv:
<Baules> Am un dual boot Win 7 + ubuntu din 4 partitii: WIn 7 - ntfs ; Storage - ntfs; Swap; si ext 4 pentru /
<Baules> Vreau sa imi fac o partitie noua pentru /home sa nu mai fie doar un folder. Cum pot face treaba asta astfel incat sa nu depasesc cele 4 partitii primare ?
<FDCX> Baules: poti sa unesti partitiile NTFS (Win7 si Storage) sau sa renunti la swap (daca ai destula memorie), pentru ca, deduc, din ce ai spus, ca nu vrei sa faci partitie extinsa
<Baules> pot sa bootez dintr-o partitie extinsa ?
<FDCX> nu cred ca Linux are probleme in sensul asta - mi-am facut un stick usb cu mai multe distributii live (cu mai mult de 4 partitii - deci, cu partitie extinsa)
<Baules> eu credeam ca nu pot boota decat de pe o partitie primara
<Baules> si atunci mi-am facut partitia swap extended la cea ntfs
<Baules> ca sa imi pot face / si /home alte 2 partitii primare
<Baules> merci oricum
<FDCX> eventual, poti sa faci un fisier pentru swap (desi e mai bine sa fie partitie separata)
<stas> alinrus: ce faci
<bijou> `re
#ubuntu-ro 2010-12-12
<bijou> `re
#ubuntu-ro 2011-12-07
<morbidwar> salutare
<l> sal all
<johny2222> salutare tuturor
<johny2222> sal all
<ckattila> szija latlak
<johny2222> hello attila
<Mannius> Salutari tuturor.
<Mannius> E cineva pe aici?
<johny2222> salutare tuturor
<Mannius> salut johny
<johny2222> salut mannius
<johny2222> ce mai faci?
<Mannius> am intrat pe aici, sperand sa mai vorbesc cu voi
<johny2222> bine ai facut
<Mannius> era vorba ca vine si RBF, daca are timp
<Mannius> cu el vreau sa mai vorbesc
<Mannius> tu ce mai faci Johny?
<johny2222> eu un pic dezamagit
<Mannius> dar de ce?
<Mannius> probleme?
<johny2222> am intrat pe oradeahub sa caut un laptop la un pret de criza
<Mannius> si nu ai gasit?
<ckattila> Buna seara Mannius
<johny2222> dar frate astia cer pe ele aproape ca si in magazin
<Mannius> salut Attila
<Mannius> e dtrep ca unii cer cam mult, dar negociaza
<Mannius> cer ca sa aiba de unde lasa
<Mannius> Cum esti Attila?
<johny2222> am pus azi xubuntu pe laptop
<Mannius> si esti ultumit?
<ckattila> Am primit mesajul 
<johny2222> da 
<ckattila> si ma simt bine
<RBF> salutare tuturor!
<johny2222> salut rbf
<Mannius> Salutare RBF!
<ckattila> Va salut RBF
<Mannius> in srasit apari si tu!
<RBF> imi cer sincere scuze de intarziere
<Mannius> Attila si Johny sunt si ei bihoreni
<johny2222> mai bine mai tarziu ca niciodata
<Mannius> nu-i nimic
<Mannius> suntem deja 4
<ckattila> bine ca iest aci
<Mannius> mai lipseste Lemmy
<johny2222> da incet incat ne inmultim
<Mannius> a vorbit cineva cu Lemmy?
<ckattila> asa trebuie
<ckattila> inca nu
<Mannius> ca mi-e mia trimis mailm dar nu am apucat sa vorbesc cu el
<Mannius> i-am zis sa treaca pe aici, in seara asta
<johny2222> poate apare si el
<Mannius> RBF, nu ne zici ceva despre tine?
<Mannius> unde stai?
<ckattila> sepoate ca trebuie mai mult timp
<RBF> ba da, sigur...asteptam momentul sa-mi vina randul :)
<RBF> in Rogerius
<Mannius> relativ vecin cu mine, eu stau in iosia
<johny2222> si de cand folosesti linux si ce tea motivat sa iti pui linux?
<RBF> asa e :) in rest...lucrez momentan in weekend si sarbatori la o cafenea in Lotus (de-aia n-am putut fi prezent duminica, din pacate)...am folosit pana acum intre 9.04 si 10.10 toate versiunile  
<ckattila> Eu stau dupa maternitate
<RBF> pai...in primul rand, m-am acrit de virusi si de alte porcarii
<RBF> aveam un laptop, pe care am decis sa renunt definitiv la windows
<RBF> asta a fost in urma cu...aproape 2 ani
<Mannius> bravo, o poveste ca a multora dintre noi
<RBF> si am luat-o asa, pas cu pas...ce mi-a placut cel mai mult, ca pentru fiecare dilema, tata Google rezolva problema mura-n gura :)
<Mannius> si eu sunt prieten cu Google
<Mannius> in materie de linux
<ckattila> Si faci bine findca si ieu cit timp am folosit vindovs tot asa am stat
<Mannius> si comunitatea e saritoare
<RBF> asta e unic la Linux, in rest, orice alt SO ai avea, te chinui pana afli un raspuns...asta DACA il afli
<RBF> am lucrat o perioada la magazinul Apple, iar comunitatea de gen nu era nici pe departe la fel de deschisa precum cea de Linux
<RBF> va dati seama ca m-am lovit si acolo de destule probleme de configurare
<RBF> si aveam ce sapa pana sa dau de subtilitati
<johny2222> da te cred
<Mannius> dar ce faceai la magazinul apple? vanzari?
<RBF> da
<Mannius> si ce treaba aveai atunci cu configurarile?
<Mannius> il bagai la client in brate si gata
<johny2222> mannius sincer daca prindea un client asa zis prost de da in gropi
<ckattila> bineinteles patroni si jocu lor
<RBF> nu era chiar asa usor
<johny2222> venea poate ala cu rugaminti sa il ajute si dinalea
<RBF> ca nah...nu puteai sa vinzi ceva fara sa oferi servicii complete
<RBF> cu rugaminti? cu pretentii mai degraba
<johny2222> da asa e
<RBF> ceva de genu' "daca tot am dat atatia bani pe-o prostie d-asta, acu' ajuta-ma!"
<johny2222> RBF nu avea ce face,stii cum e clientul nostru e seful nostru
<ckattila> macar a platit pentru traba asta in plus
<Mannius> e drept ca mai sunt si clienti din-astia, eu unu iau produsu si ma descur eu cumva, si daca citesc pe google
<johny2222> in plus nu se da azi
<johny2222> e criza
<RBF> mneah...prea rar se scapa cineva de o cafea
<johny2222> eu cu attila ne cafelim si pizza tot timpul cand avem ocazia
<ckattila> asta ie ca majoritatea patranelor cere tot
<ckattila> si nu ti da nimic
<ckattila> asa ie
<RBF> e o cultura destul de proasta a clientilor fata de oamenii de vanzari...ar trebui sa le aduci si luna de pe cer daca iti cumpara produsele, ca vezi doamne, ei sunt niste zei care iti fac tie o favoare
<johny2222> din pacate da
<RBF> pai asa e in majoritatea locurilor, te angajeaza pentru ceva si apoi te trezesti ca ai de facut...tot
<RBF> inclusiv treaba altora care sunt platiti la fel sau mai bine ca tine, si care nu si-o fac
<Mannius> drept e
<johny2222> eu sincer nu sunt o persoana pretentioasa la cumparaturi
<ckattila> da dar cindva nu asa a fuctionat
<ckattila> jocurile astea patroni creaza
<ckattila> au o reteaua separat si invata
<ckattila> cum sa bate joc de public
<johny2222> RBF ce linux folosesti?
<RBF> 10.10 am folosit pana nu mi s-a defectat laptop-ul...momentan tastez de pe o antichitate de calculator expirat la care ultimul upgrade l-am facut acum 6 ani, pe care, de nevoie, nicidecum de voie, folosesc windows
<RBF> astept niste bani sa-mi pot face un upgrade de hardware, sa pot renunta la cocina asta
<Mannius> daca iti faci treaba e bun, nu conteaza ca e vechi
<johny2222> si eu asa am facut upgrade de la pc vechi de 6 ani la un laptop nou 
<RBF> tocmai, ca nu imi fac treaba
<johny2222> am vandut pc vechi+ diferenta
<RBF> nu ma multumeste deloc cum merge si ce pot face cu el, da' momentan chiar nu-mi permit altceva
<Mannius> eu unul nu ma inghesui sa schimb harware-ul numai cand e musai si nu se mai poate
<Mannius> si eu am calculator de 5 ani
<Mannius> aceeasi configuratie
<Mannius> fara schimbari
<Mannius> o mai tin vre-un an. 2 , ca pe Ubuntu merge binisor
<ckattila> eu la fel 5 ani am calculator
<RBF> acum e musai si nu se mai poate...si cand i-am facut upgrade-ul, era doar usor mai bun decat cel anterior, nicidecum de top
<johny2222> pe ubuntu va merge mannius si peste 3-4 ani
<Mannius> adevarat
<Mannius> desi 11.10 merge cam greu fata de 10.04, eu sunt fan LTS
<Mannius> il tin vreo 2 ani
<Mannius> nu imi place reinstalarea la 6 luni
<RBF> am un Celeron de 2 GHz, cu 128 KB cache, 512 DDR1 si hard de 40 GB...am incercat sa pun 10.10, dar merge in reluare
<Mannius> ca nu ii Windows
<johny2222> pana cand mai are suport LTS 10.04?
<RBF> pana la 12.04
<RBF> 2 ani
<Mannius> nu, pana in 2013
<Mannius> sau ceva de genu
<johny2222> nu nu
<Mannius> 3 ani pe desktop si 5 ani pe server
<RBF> a, asa? nu stiu de ce stiam de 2 ani...
<johny2222> stai ca verific
<johny2222> dar eu parca stiu ca in 2012 adio
<Mannius> verfica te rog, ca nici eu nu sunt prea sigur
<Mannius> eu nu stau decat 2 ani cu el, de la LTS laLTS
<johny2222> da ai dreptate pana in 2013 aprilie
<RBF> deci 3 ani
<Mannius> asa, 3 pe desktop, 5 ani versiunea de server
<RBF> da, asa e, am confundat perioada la care se lanseaza cate un LTS cu perioada de suport pentru fiecare versiune in parte
<johny2222> la mine e faza cu update-ul de kernel
<johny2222> pt ca pe ubuntu 10.04 nu imi merge modemul usb de la RDS
<johny2222> din cauza kernelului
<RBF> a, nu? pe 10.10 mergea perfect...
<johny2222> la 10.10 nu imi merge sunetul
<RBF> eu am avut probleme cu sunetul, insa le-am remediat
<johny2222> cum?
<RBF> bine, depinde ce chipset audio sau placa ai
<RBF> eu aveam o integrata via ac `97
<johny2222> intel HD audio
<johny2222> acum RBF folosesc xubuntu 11.10
<johny2222> merge bine
<johny2222> RBF ai id de mess?
<RBF> am facut gafa la un moment dat sa-mi pun KUbuntu...mi-am rugat moartea cu el pe laptop-ul pe care-l aveam
<RBF> sigur...oficial_exist e ID-ul
<johny2222> team adugat in lista
<Mannius> eu unul o sa incerc sa apar aici in fiecare duminica seara pe la 9
<RBF> sper ca in curand sa ma pot si eu alatura...desi cu munca, pe moment, e cam greu
<Mannius> sper sa mai aduc si pe altii de pe forum
<Mannius> se poate si alta zi , dar vineri si sambata toti sunt cu chefurile
<johny2222> si eu incerc sa vin mereu aici cand pot si am timp
<ckattila> la fel
<RBF> oricum, daca e, ne auzim pe forum sau mail
<RBF> si stabilim eventuale intalniri ocazionale pe aici
<johny2222> sau la o cafea in lotus
<Mannius> RBF sub cupola esti?
<Mannius> la LOTUS?
<RBF> nu nu
<johny2222> RBF de la piata mare nu mie greu sa urc putin mai sus la cafea
<RBF> in aripa Carrefour
<johny2222> am fost pe acolo
<RBF> linistit, la Kokoon lucrez
<Mannius> la aia cu ceaiu?
<RBF> doar pe weekend, insa
<RBF> da da
<Mannius> trebuie sa vin la tine ca eu veau ceai verde
<Mannius> am liuat de la voi de pe republicii
<ckattila> si ieu la fel
<Mannius> imi cer scuze ca sciu cu greseli , dar ma grabesc sa tastez
<Mannius> mai scapa o litera , 2, 3
<johny2222> nu are nimic mannius
<ckattila> se intampla
<Mannius> si trebuie sa va zic ca Mannius Tirman nu e numele meu real in viata reala, e numele meu numai cand sunt pe internet
<Mannius> dar seamana cu numele meu real
<Mannius> Marius ma cheama de fapt
<Mannius> sa nu ziceti ca v-am mintit, daca o sa ne cunostem personal
<ckattila> dar nui nic o problema 
<ckattila> trebuie sa te protejez
<Mannius> nu trebuie sa ma porotejez de nimic, dar nu am vrut sa imi pun numele la blog, cand am luat domeniul
<ckattila> numele meu  Attila
<ckattila> inteleg
<Mannius> am ramas cu numele domeniului
<johny2222> pe mine ionut ma cheama
<Mannius> incantat de cunostiinta baieti
<johny2222> si eu asemenea
<ckattila> la fel
<Mannius> merge treaba la Celestica?
<ckattila> incet si prost fara cap
<johny2222> da
<Mannius> se aud ceva zvonuri prin oras ca nu e stalucita treaba pe acolo
<johny2222> am fost ieri de noapte la munca
<johny2222> fac la telefoane Blackberry la greu
<johny2222> avem de lucru
<johny2222> marius faza este ca lucram pentru diferiti clienti
<johny2222> cum e IBM,RIM,etc
<ckattila> eu lucrez pe    scy  
<johny2222> si pe majoritatea oamenilor ai angajeaza prin agentii de recrutare
<johny2222> cu contracte pe o luna,2,3
<Mannius> da pana au de lucru cu ei si apoi afara
<johny2222> si in caz de pericol ai da afara rapid
<Mannius> cunosc practica
<johny2222> si nu primesc oameni nici somaj nimic
<johny2222> eu sunt angajat al lor
<johny2222> a celestici
<RBF> chestia asta se intampla frecvent peste tot, nu va faceti probleme
<Mannius> am fost si eu pe la SHC, si asa e si pe acolo
<RBF> si la firme mari, si la firme mici
<Mannius> da peste tot
<Mannius> am vazuto si eu
<johny2222> mama mea a lucrat la SHC
<RBF> nu incearca nimeni sa-si fidelizeze angajatii si sa faca performanta
<ckattila> si ieu sint angajat la Celestica
<Mannius> la ce la SHC?
<johny2222> da
<Mannius> si ia placut?
<ckattila> Unde ma pune sau au nevoie
<Mannius> sau a plecat de acolo?
<johny2222> da asa mia zis ca nu a fost rau
<ckattila> acum sant la plastice.....
<johny2222> a plecat pt ca neam mutat la tinca si nu asigura transport
<Mannius> chiar rau nu a fost, dar nici prea bine
<johny2222> mama a prins ceva faza usoara
<johny2222> era acolo prin Adecco
<Mannius> la suruburi era nasol, din cate am auzit
<Mannius> bagai la greu
<johny2222> da asa e
<Mannius> eu de obicei lucrez prin depozite , ca maniplunat
<Mannius> manipulant
<Mannius> acum sunt fara scarbici
<johny2222> aia nu e rau dar la noi nu ai vrea sa fii manipulant
<johny2222> da in depozit e bine si la noi
<johny2222> dar e nasol de aia care duc materiale pe liniile de lucru
<Mannius> sincer nu stiu, ca am ceva treburi, adica ceva cursuri si treburi personale, si imi caut ceva cu 8 ore, de luni pana vineri intr-un singutr schimb
<Mannius> si pana la ora 4 maxim
<Mannius> acum fac un curs de la ora 5 seara si trebuie sa ajung
<Mannius> deci caut un program mai lejer, ca restul nu ma intereseaza
<johny2222> pai la SHc era 8 ore
<Mannius> programul e important la mine, ma duc ca si necalificat daca trebuie
<Mannius> nu in depozit stateam mult, ca venea marfa , pleca marfa, inventare, etc , ore suplimentare la greu
<ckattila> La SHC   selucreaza in 3 scimb
<Mannius> la productie doar in 1, la injectie si presa 2-3 schimburi, in finctie de necesitati
<Mannius> si al preasamblare in 1-2 sau 3 depinde de volumul de lucru
<ckattila> interesant
<johny2222> aham inteleg,mama lucra 1 schimb 
<Mannius> lucra la asambalre dvd-uri sau  home-theater?
<Mannius> la asamblare de multe ori se statea suplimentar, doar cine dorea
<johny2222> dvd-uri
<johny2222> dar era la teste
<johny2222> ba nu 
<johny2222> la home-theater
<Mannius> la tester am auzit si eu ca era relativ ok
<Mannius> RBF, Attila, mai ziceti si voi ceva
<Mannius> nu doar noi
<Mannius> ne-am pornit un pic eu cu Johny
<ckattila> Nam vrut sa deranjez
<johny2222> da asa e
<ckattila> dar sant aci
<RBF> eu vorbesc si la telefon in timpul asta
<RBF> scuze
<RBF> dar...de asemenea sunt aici
<Mannius> nici un bai
<johny2222> mannius
<Mannius> da
<johny2222> la carrefour
<Mannius> da
<johny2222> acolo se ma lucreaza 8 ore,si la real
<Mannius> o sa ma interez sa vad ce si cum, 
<johny2222> ca lucrator comercial
<Mannius> dar aia parca sunt in 2 schimburi
<johny2222> da
<Mannius> dimineeata si dupa-masa
<johny2222> 8 ore un schimb
<johny2222> si 8 ore altul
<Mannius> eu nu pot numai de dimineata, ala-i baiu
<Mannius> lasa ca gesec eu ceva, oricum nu ma grabesc asa tare
<Mannius> mersi oricum de informatie
<johny2222> pai spui asta lor
<johny2222> si se rezolva
<johny2222> sunt intelegatori
<ckattila> Manius am  o parere  cu 8 ore
<Mannius> dar pe ei nu ii intereseaza de obicei, zic ca vine altul care poate lucra 2 schimburi
<ckattila> daca te intereseaza
<Mannius> da zi ca ascult
<ckattila> Eu stu din experienta farte rar cu 8 ore 
<ckattila> sa nu te plateste 
<ckattila> si ai de lucru
<Mannius> e adevarat
<ckattila> sau te ia la ore suplimentare
<Mannius> da
<ckattila> sa nai incredere in Italieni 
<Mannius> nu prea am avut tangenta cu ei, dar te cred pe cuvant
<ckattila> sa nu meri la iei ca bate joc de om
<ckattila> promita si nu da
<Mannius> din pacate asa este
<ckattila> asa ie
<ckattila> nu merita sa merg    la    idustrile urmatoare
<ckattila> pantof, plastic,textil,paine
<ckattila> nu merita
<johny2222> da dar atunci daca o luam asa unde sa lucram
<ckattila> asta o creat patroni
<johny2222> nu sunt sefi sau directori ce oameni simpli
<ckattila> de atunci sa facut de cand sa creat 
<johny2222> adevarul este ca ar trebui sa ne bucuram ca sunt locuri de munca
<Mannius> supravietuim noi cumva
<Mannius> nu are rost sa ne speriem
<johny2222> ca in alte parti e jale
<ckattila> Federatia patronilor   la casa de cultura a sindicatelor
<Mannius> mergem inainte
<johny2222> da
<ckattila> si zi dupa zi trec langa iei si vad niste lucrui
<Mannius> adica?
<ckattila> iei creaza si guvernu
<Mannius> aha
<ckattila> eu am o parere daca ne unim 
<Mannius> uniti am face multe
<Mannius> dezbinati nimic
<ckattila> la patroni primul pericol 
<ckattila> daca avem informati reale
<ckattila> si santem unit
<ckattila> au niste protocol cu care joc
<ckattila> eu 3  fabrici am vazut care sa incis
<ckattila> si nu a rezistat patronul
<Mannius> lasa Atttila ca vom trai noi cumva
<Mannius> cu bune si rele
<ckattila> as ie
<johny2222> da ne va ajuta Dumnezeu
<ckattila> sa navet incredere ce zic
<ckattila> asa ie 
<Mannius> baieti, eu ma pregatesc de iesire , uso-usor
<Mannius> eu mai revin diuninica seara pe aici , tot pe la 9
<ckattila> cand ne mai intalnim?
<ckattila> pentru mine ok]
<Mannius> daca pot mai repede, revin mai repede
<Mannius> Luati-o incet, si nu va fortati cu munca
<ckattila> ok trimite mesaj
<Mannius> bine
<ckattila> bine
<Mannius> salutari, ne mai auzim
<johny2222> bine
<Mannius> noapte buna
<johny2222> ok o seara placuta
<ckattila> napte buna tuturor
<Mannius> mersi la fel
<RBF> o seara placuta, Mannius! noapte buna!
<Mannius> nopate buna RBF! mersi si tie
#ubuntu-ro 2011-12-08
<Barbarian> hey
<Barbarian> Anybody alive here?
<Barbariandude> *watches tumbleweed roll by*
<stas> Barbariandude, whats up
<Barbariandude> hey
<Barbariandude> glad to see there's atleast one live person in the romanian lug :P
<stas> there are more, but care less
<Barbariandude> fair enough
<Barbariandude> currently in UK, and the lug here is gonna give me a ton of 12.04 CDs
<Barbariandude> when it launches
<Barbariandude> wanted to see how interest would be in the summer for a weekend of handing out ubuntu cds in parks in bucharest
<stas> Barbariandude, well, actually we are an official loco
<stas> so we get cds anyway
<Barbariandude> was less about the CDs and more about handing them out and trying to get a few more ubuntu users
<Barbariandude> Opinion?
<stas> tbh, im from cluj-napoca, transilvania, the bucharest mates are active enough, so the proposal with giving away free cd's compared to their install fests will look pretty poor :)
<Barbariandude> Fair enough :D
<stas> Barbariandude, http://lif.rosedu.org/
<stas> Barbariandude, may I ask your name, looks a bit weird for somebody to come and ask stuff here I no one knows whos the dude
<Barbariandude> First time here, James
<Barbariandude> https://diasp.elianserver.com/u/james
<stas> nice to meet you
<Barbariandude> same here
<Barbariandude> https://diasp.elianserver.com/u/jameselian
<stas> 404
<Barbariandude> sry, wrong link first time
<stas> np
<stas> anyway
<stas> how can i help you if not with the cds gig you were asking
<Barbariandude> nothing in particular
<Barbariandude> just wanted to get to know the romanian lug groups, mainly
<stas> aha, well i believe you already visited ubuntu.ro
<Barbariandude> Had a quick flick through it
<johny2222> sal all
<johny2222> e cineva aici?
#ubuntu-ro 2011-12-09
<catalin__> salut cineva a folosit tangoGPS?
<catalin> anyone use tango GSM?
<catalin> GPS scuze
#ubuntu-ro 2011-12-10
<profservers> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2011-12-11
<johny2222> sal all
<daniel_mircea> hello
<daniel_mircea> e careva activ la ora asta?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-12-04
<djseby> sal este cineva on
<CaiusValerius> moamăăă! ăsta s-a grăbit, nu glumă! sunt on, doar că mai şi am treabă prin casă
#ubuntu-ro 2012-12-06
<incepx> fac update la kde 4.9.4 in kubuntu
<incepx> cine are kde 4.9.4?
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-ro 2012-12-08
<incepx> cine folosește kubuntu să instaleze homerun, este foarte mișto - eu nu mai folosesc meniul implicit de kde, folosesc homerun
#ubuntu-ro 2012-12-09
<incepx> `neața
<incepx> http://www.dafont.com/jackinput.font
<incepx> scuze
#ubuntu-ro 2013-12-02
<xuserr> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2013-12-03
<deepfreez> buna
<deepfreez> e mai bun ubuntu 13 ca 12?
#ubuntu-ro 2013-12-06
<calvarr> salut Cracknel
<calvarr> fdd?
<skyway> somn toata lumea ?
<skyway> ca mi`ar prinde bine niste sfaturi :D in legatura cu conky
#ubuntu-ro 2013-12-07
<dadix> buna seara
<dadix> :)
<alexpet> ma puteti ajuta cu adobe flash ?
#ubuntu-ro 2013-12-08
<FlowRiser> bam!
<shojo> salutare
<shojo> cineva on?
#ubuntu-ro 2015-12-02
<crismblog> `neața
#ubuntu-ro 2017-12-06
<SkyWay> 'seara băieți
<SkyWay> mă rog, și fete (dacă-i cazul)..
<diogenes_> salut
<SkyWay> pf :) nu mă gândeam să găsesc pe cineva p'aici
<SkyWay> e ceva activitate pe IRC?
<SkyWay> că acum citeam pe forum că e cam mort ..
<diogenes_> mai degraba zombie
<SkyWay> lumea-i prinsă cu treabă, n-are timp de chat
<SkyWay> facebook, câteva scroll-uri și gata
<diogenes_> sau sah
<V3n3RiX> eu sunt tot timpul pe aici, tin lumina aprinsa
<V3n3RiX> ;))
<diogenes_> Danco :)
<SkyWay> da V3n3RiX, cred că tu ești cam singurul p'aici
<SkyWay> știu că m-ai mai ajutat în ceva chestie cu python
<SkyWay> pe tine te țineam minte..
<diogenes_> ahoy
<diogenes_> nu singurul
<SkyWay> tu verifici pe aici așa, de dorul fostelor vremuri ?
<SkyWay> bine, diogenes_:)
<SkyWay> spre exemplu, anul trecut nu erai
<V3n3RiX> SkyWay nu...eu sunt activ pe irc, dar prin alte parti
<SkyWay> nici ctwr și nici stas
<SkyWay> aa, păi uite, când nu mă descurc cu ceva, cer ajutorul :)
<V3n3RiX> aici am sunt din reflex ;))
<SkyWay> țin minte că ești "doctor"
<V3n3RiX> nu mai folosesc ubuntu din 2009, ultima versiune folosita a fost 8.10 parca
<V3n3RiX> asa ca daca folosesti ubuntu habar n-am :D
<SkyWay> dar participai la dezvoltarea unei distribuții cred..
<V3n3RiX> inca particip
<V3n3RiX> e pe locul 72 pe dw
<V3n3RiX> :D
<V3n3RiX> dw = distrowatch
<SkyWay> era românească .. nu ?
<V3n3RiX> inca este
<V3n3RiX> :D
<SkyWay> bine da :D
<diogenes_> hannah montana linux? :D
<SkyWay> :))
<V3n3RiX> tori black linux :D
 * V3n3RiX hides
<diogenes_> hehe eu stiu pe nux.dextop
<diogenes_> el dezvolta stella bazata pe centos
<V3n3RiX> din pacate stella nu mai misca de ceva vreme
<V3n3RiX> defapt nicio distro din romania nu prea mai misca...
<V3n3RiX> mai putin asta la care lucrez eu
<diogenes_> pentru ca la 80% populatie au migrat
<V3n3RiX> nici eu nu mai locuiesc in romania de 3 ani
<V3n3RiX> ;))
<diogenes_> llol
<V3n3RiX> si defapt cand am lansat proiectul nu eram in romania
<diogenes_> bazat pe ce?
<V3n3RiX> si dw l-a publicat ca fiind originar in UK initial
<V3n3RiX> dar i-am pus sa corecteze
<V3n3RiX> gentoo 
<diogenes_> oh gentoo este unul din veterani
<diogenes_> dar cool
<diogenes_> si folosesti systemd?
<V3n3RiX> openrc 
<V3n3RiX> am avut systemd dar l-am aruncat peste gard la versiunea 231 cand a inceput sa ceara optiuni speciale in kernel
<diogenes_> cool man
<V3n3RiX> l-am si mascat ca sa nu se mai strecoare ca dependinta
<V3n3RiX> recent am impins si suportul pentru openrc in calamares installer framework
<diogenes_> ai prea mult timp liber :)
<V3n3RiX> nu chiar ... am scris scule de automatizare, care sincronizeaza schimbarile din gentoo, compileaza si impinge pachetele noi
<V3n3RiX> mai primesc cate o atentionare daca ceva crapa...dar in rest e pe pilot automat :D
<diogenes_> si incotro se misca mica ta corabie :) ce viitor?
<V3n3RiX> gentoo made easy :D
<diogenes_> wow asta-i un scop nobil
<diogenes_> good luck
<SkyWay> gentoo, am auzit despre ..
<SkyWay> e ceva similar linux ?
<V3n3RiX> este cea mai cea distributie linux :D
<diogenes_> sunt tot atatea multe actualizari zilnice ca in tumbleweed sau arch?
<V3n3RiX> nu prea ... este un rolling mai lent
<diogenes_> am auzit ca compillingul uneori dureaza saptamani intregi
<V3n3RiX> era asa acum cativa ani
<V3n3RiX> acum orice masina compileaza un software in cateva ore
<V3n3RiX> acum vreo 2 saptamani am compilat 1700 de pachete ... a durat 36 de ore
<diogenes_> oh eu n-as avea rabdare
<V3n3RiX> iar pe distributia mea, chiar daca e bazata pe gentoo, nu ai treaba cu compiling...e la fel ca ubuntu...
<V3n3RiX> eu am un server special pentru asta...8 nuclee, 24 giga ram...si vreau sa imi iau ceva misto curant....24 de nuclee , 96 giga ram
<V3n3RiX> aici in UK sunt ieftine ....
<diogenes_> gata ma mut in uk
<diogenes_> god save the king
<V3n3RiX> uk are queen defapt :D
<diogenes_> hehe eu pentru Cromwell as opta :)
<V3n3RiX> prima oara cand am instalat gentoo, era pe un laptop vai de mama lui
<V3n3RiX> a durat 10 zile
<V3n3RiX> :)))
<diogenes_> haha probabil nu erai sigur cine primul ajunge la finish laptopul sau compilingul
<V3n3RiX> l-am scos pe balcon
<diogenes_> sau cum Richard Stallman pune fan-ul sa-i racoreasca laptopul
#ubuntu-ro 2018-12-05
<Libertiny> I'm and evil bot! >:-)
